# HEAVY CONDENSATION on windows



## Sarge3056 (Nov 11, 2005)

We own a 2 1/2 year old bungalow in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada. In cold weather (i.e. below 40 deg F.) we experience extremely heavy condensation on the inside of our double-glazed windows. This occurs even though we have a ventialtion fans and 2 dehumidfiers going almost constantly. However, these units use a LOT of electricity. In really cold weather the condensation turns to ice.   

The Builder has told us, "Just crack open a couple of windows"........not exacrlt an energy-efficient thing to do in the dead of winter.

Would some having some kind of HRV system installed on our central heating system (curently a high-efficiency natural gas furnace) solve the problem?

If not, any other suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## rabadger (Nov 12, 2005)

what is the indoor temperature, indoor humidity, and outdoor temp and humidity when this happens?  Standard double pane alum frame windows?

Your humid warn air hits the cold window and condensation forms when the air around the window gets cold enough to lower the inside air below the dew point.  You should not have that much humidity in the home during winter something is wrong.  Do you have a humidifier on the furnace?


----------



## mickmar (Nov 17, 2005)

Sarge, we have the same problem. We had a new Carrier high efficiency furnace installed this fall and it is like a swamp in the house. Moisture galore on all the windows. The new furnace gets air from outside and the old one did not. We have an April aire humidifier but that is turned off. With the old furnace we could not seem to get enough humidity now we have too much. We have all new thermopane windows and had more insulation added, the house is very tight, maybe too tight?
Mick.


----------



## rabadger (Dec 3, 2005)

Some homes are to tight and fresh air is required.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Sarge:
Aprilaire also makes a fresh air make-up that exchanges the heat, keeping your unit very efficient.
Glenn


----------

